# England Premiership 07-08 February



## A_Skywalker (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## danyy (Feb 3, 2009)

Only live betting here.


----------



## danyy (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh and today pick is:
Wolfs-Norwich 1 + Shrewsbury-Acrington 1
Crusaders + Brentford to win or draw.
and some NHL - Monreal to win against Pitsburg.


----------



## Pro (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice odds for Arsenal. Tottenham are one of the most unpredictable teams but I go with Arsenal.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 6, 2009)

I would take Aston Villa if Petrov is playing


----------



## danyy (Feb 6, 2009)

I read that Bojinov will play for Man City

I can try home win for Everton.
And maybe Tottenham-Arsenal Draw or Arsenal to win or both teams to score.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, I didnt know he is ready to play. Thats cool, I dont like him so much. but all the best to him. Maybe he will need 1-2 matches to get in form.


----------

